# Με τα αγγλικούλια μας



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Στο protagon.gr ξεκίνησαν ένα νήμα ειδήσεων με γενικό τίτλο «Τα Βρυξελλάκια μας». Θα φιλοξενεί ειδήσεις «για μεγάλα ή μικρά γεγονότα που κινούν το ενδιαφέρον κι έχουν τόπο προέλευσης τούτη εδώ, τη Γηραιά αλλά νέα Ήπειρο».

Υποθέτω ότι το «νέο» βρίσκεται στην πρόκληση που αντιμετωπίζει η Γηραιά να δημιουργήσει μια νέα πολυεθνική οντότητα, τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Ευρώπης. Ξεχωρίζω δύο ειδήσεις από το νήμα οι οποίες αφορούν άμεσα τους μεταφραστές αλλά και την πορεία της Ευρώπης προς την ουσιαστικότερη ενοποίηση. Ανέφερα κάπου προχτές το πρόβλημα της κινητικότητας του εργατικού δυναμικού στην Ευρώπη (σε σύγκριση π.χ. με τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες). Η έλλειψη κοινής γλώσσας είναι ένα πρόβλημα που θα ζητά λύση. Θα δοθεί λύση και πιστεύω ότι η λύση θα είναι η αγγλική γλώσσα, όχι η γερμανική ή η γαλλική ή η εσπεράντο. Σχετικές με τα παραπάνω είναι οι δύο ειδήσεις που διάλεξα:

*Με τα αγγλικούλια μας*
Εκεί πάμε καλά: μεγάλα ποσοστά σημειώνουν τα ελληνόπουλα στην εκμάθηση μιας ή και δύο ξένων γλωσσών. Μια σχετική έκθεση (από την Eurostat και την Eurydice) έδειξε ότι ενώ στην Ιρλανδία μόλις το 4% των μαθητών του δημοτικού μαθαίνει δύο ξένες γλώσσες, στην Ελλάδα είναι το 46,7%, κι ενώ στην Ελλάδα συνεχώς αυξάνεται το ποσοστό των μαθητών του δημοτικού που μαθαίνουν τουλάχιστον μια ξένη γλώσσα, στη Σλοβενία τα τελευταία χρόνια μειώθηκε, το ίδιο και στη Βρετανία και στη Τσεχία. Πάντως, τα στοιχεία λένε ότι το 79,2% των μαθητών του δημοτικού μαθαίνουν μια ξένη γλώσσα σε ηλικία 6-9 χρόνων. Αγγλικά μαθαίνει το 73% των μαθητών του δημοτικού και το 90% της δευτεροβάθμιας ή τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Ακολουθούν τα γερμανικά, τα γαλλικά, τα ισπανικά και λίγο τα ιταλικά.

*Η μετάφραση είναι πολύτιμη και … φτηνή!*
Η Βρετανία δεν μετέχει στην ευρωζώνη, ωστόσο στα αγγλικά εκδόθηκαν από την Επιτροπή ορισμένες κρίσιμες αποφάσεις που αναφέρονταν στη λειτουργία της ευρωζώνης. Το θέμα εξόργισε τον Jean Quatremer, γνωστό γάλλο αρθρογράφο της «Liberation». «Πώς κυβερνάται η ευρωζώνη, που αριθμεί έναν πληθυσμό 330 εκ. ανθρώπων, όταν η κύρια γλώσσα της είναι αυτή που μιλούν μόλις 5 εκ. Ιρλανδών;» αναρωτήθηκε δηκτικά στο μπλόγκ του.
Κατά τη συνήθη πρακτική πάντως, στην Ευρωβουλή μεταφράζονται σε όλες τις γλώσσες τα έγγραφα επικοινωνίας και συναλλαγής με τους πολίτες, ενώ στην Επιτροπή το θέμα της μετάφρασης παρουσιάζει μεγάλα προβλήματα χρόνου. Ως προς το κόστος, κατά τους υπολογισμούς της Επιτροπής, η μετάφραση κάπου 2 εκ. εγγράφων τον χρόνο κοστίζει 300 εκ.ευρω — ή, κατά μέσο όρο, στον κάθε ευρωπαίο φορολογούμενο μόλις 60 λεπτά…

Σχόλιο για το σχόλιο του κύριου Κατρεμέρ; Για τη δική μου πρόβλεψη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σχόλιο για το σχόλιο του κύριου Κατρεμέρ; Για τη δική μου πρόβλεψη;



Η δική σου πρόβλεψη θα ήταν πραγματικότητα αν οι Γερμανοί είχαν μητρική τους γλώσσα τα αγγλικά. Για το κόμπλεξ που τραβάνε οι Γάλλοι με τα αγγλικά και τους Άγγλους δεν θα μιλήσω.

Τα αγγλικά αυτήν την στιγμή μιλιούνται από το 13% της ΕΕ σαν μητρική γλώσσα. Πρώτα είναι τα γερμανικά με 18% και τρίτα τα γαλλικά με 12%. Ωστόσο τα αγγλικά είναι πρώτη και δεύτερη γλώσσα για το 51% της ΕΕ, με δεύτερα και καταϊδρωμένα τα γερμανικά, με 32%, και τρίτα τα γαλλικά, με 26%, δηλαδή σχεδόν το μισό απ' ό,τι τα αγγλικά. Για την ιστορία, ελληνικά μιλάει το 3% της ΕΕ, σαν πρώτη γλώσσα (υπάρχουν και μειονότητες που έχουν τα ελληνικά για δεύτερη γλώσσα, αλλά μάλλον είναι λιγότεροι από 0,5%).

Τα στοιχεία είναι από έκθεση του ευρωβαρόμετρου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
Σχετικά νήματα: *
Η Ε.Ε. των «27» μιλά αγγλικά

New lingua franca?

Τα αγγλικά ως δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα του ελληνικού κράτους

*Για την ΕΕ και τη μετάφραση, straight from the horse's mouth: *The status of the translation profession in the European Union*, Final Report 2012, Directorate-General for Translation, το πιντιέφ εκεί (στα αγγλικά βεβαίως). Για μια παλιότερη (2009) και γενικότερη έρευνα με τίτλο "*The size of the language industry in the EU*" είχαμε το λίνκι σ' εκείνο το νήμα, αλλά ξελινκιάστηκε. 
Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, μου λέει σε PM την ηλεδιεύθυνσή του και τη στέλνω.


----------

